# LeMans.org Confirms December 10 Introduction of Audi R18 Racecar



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

LeMans.org (the official website for the ACO seems to have confirmed the reveal of the Audi R18 racecar this morning. Fourtitude forum user Lappies has just posted a link in our Audi Sport forum. The link is a story in French (linked at the bottom) though we've run a quick Google translation.

We suspect the new car will be a closed-top design based on some conversations we've had with sources inside Audi Sport. The photo above is a rendering done by the Segra Group several years ago and published on Fourtitude. It is NOT a photo of the R18.



> Friday night at Ingolstadt, Dr. Ullrich will unveil the new R18. Meanwhile, the Audi Sport boss confirms its satisfaction of participating in the rise of ILMC.
> 
> Prototype open or closed? Motor gasoline, diesel or hybrid? The iconic Head of Audi Motorsport will not say anything before 10 December, the date chosen for the official presentation of that which will have the onerous task of succeeding the R15. For now, Dr. is more talkative to comment on the evolution of the series in that his new machine will play the Peugeot 90X.
> 
> ...


* Full Story - Le Mans.org *

* Full Story - Fourtitude Design Feature on Segra Group LMP *


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

Should be interesting. Really is a shame that a budget wasn't able to be put together for a full ALMS season due to whatever political in-fighting is happening between AG and AoA.

Be interested to see how the R18 shapes up. Guessing a refinement of the R15 DTM-esque air management to make up for the smaller engines.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Marshall Pruett on his Twitter says that it's a closed car with a lot of R8-inspired concepts with the chassis, especially under the skin.

It's also believed to still have a diesel engine, a 3.7 V8 or V6 in this case.


----------

